# Sketch for my C Minor Piano Sonata



## daniel.fahimi (3 mo ago)

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Starts great, wanders off a bit from about 12 bars before where it finishes. Has potential, keep going!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am with Chat noir, towards the end it's getting strange, love to hear more work from you.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Why C minor it's the 21st century ,ditch the key sig and write free form,I have not an opus with a key signature since I was 19 and I'm 47


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

bagpipers said:


> Why C minor it's the 21st century ,ditch the key sig and write free form,I have not an opus with a key signature since I was 19 and I'm 47


“There is still plenty of good music to be written in C major.”
-- Arnold Schoenberg
(might be a misattribution).


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

At the tempo of your playback mss. 36-37 and 40-42 are physically improbable.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Vasks said:


> At the tempo of your playback mss. 36-37 and 40-42 are physically improbable.


I wouldn't say that! It would just need an actual pianist.There is plenty of piano music people have thought 'improbable'. Some of it is in the repertoire.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

bagpipers said:


> I have not an opus with a key signature since I was 19 and I'm 47


I'll be looking forward to hear your atonal medley ensembles for bagpipes.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> I'll be looking forward to hear your atonal medley ensembles for bagpipes.


I'm semi-atonal ,I mix it up.
Bagpipers handle was a reference to the first movement of "Sonatina" by Bartok,I don't play bag pipes LOL


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vasks said:


> At the tempo of your playback mss. 36-37 and 40-42 are physically improbable.


I agree. The octaves are also an unnecessary addition to the runs because they rob the music of the easy facility and therefore clarity required for performing musically this style of writing imo. The effectiveness shown in the single note lh runs prior to the octaves are much more appropriate and technically sensible.
Keep up the good work @daniel.fahimi and keep your ears and mind open to exploration of new sound too as you are clearly developing some basic techniques nicely.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

nice start, agree with Mike about the octaves and it sounds like after the first phrase it goes straight into a development section around the augmented 6th chord on Db, to my ears it needs to bridge to another theme in the dominant (or some other key) and save some of those modulations for the B or development section. Also the repeated chords in mm 4 and 8 sound sing-songy - a single chord held for the full bar in measures work better as an opening. Also, too many root position chords and some parallel 5ths for the style


----------

